# 2008 Lil Tiger Build off



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This time Im ready.  Is anyone else interested in a lil tiger build off? We need to start your project by 1/1/08. That should give some people time to get one of these little guys. 

If no one is down, Im going to build mine anyway in January.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

meeeehhhhh


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Rules, regulations, limits, guide lines, category????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Rules...

1. Its gotta be a 12" or 10" frame. Lil Tiger or one of those Radio Flyer bikes. 
2. You gotta start the project January 1st. 
3. Winner will be declared by a poll. 
4. Gotta post progress pics atleast once a month. 
5. No Backing out. :biggrin: 


I dont know hold long we should have to do build it. Im going all the way on mine. No short cuts.  I dont know what kind of budget you would want to work with. Im looking at about $1000 for mine. Plus I already have alot of things for mine. Any input on rules would be appriciated.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

class


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 13 2007, 07:40 PM~8994734
> *class
> *


I guess whatever class you want. I just want you guys to know that Im going all out with this project. :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

iam in ! once again heres the ugly frame yes i know the frame is ugly please keep comments to youreself and i didnt build it at all but iam in and i say 4 month period !


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

im down. but iono about the starting time. i also got 2 lil tigers for sale if anyone interested one candy red and one pink one. the 3rd ones for me :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 13 2007, 07:42 PM~8994745
> *I guess whatever class you want. I just want you guys to know that Im going all out with this project.  :biggrin:
> *


okay ill be doing the same i have my eye set for the bike this will be sofias bike my daughters bike so hoepfully it works out for sd this year or sanberdo iam already workinng on anothere lil tiger for her also ! hey anthony should get in this also ! i want to see him build a crazy lil tiger


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Winner takes all ?? including any bikes that enter??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

well I might be down but. I dont have a tiger no do I want to spend the money to get one sooo... I might use a huffy if thats cool


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

My Lil Tiger is ready to grow up like its big brother trike. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Do you guys want the due date to be the Super show or then end of the year? 

Winner just gets bragging rights. I dont want to take your bikes. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 13 2007, 07:47 PM~8994787
> *im down. but iono about the starting time. i also got 2 lil tigers for sale if anyone interested one candy red and one pink one. the 3rd ones for me :biggrin:
> *


When can you start?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 13 2007, 07:50 PM~8994802
> *well I might be down but. I dont have a tiger no do I want to spend the money to get one sooo... I might use a huffy if thats cool
> *


Pics of the Huffy?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

mines just gonna be og semi restored. im already waiting for it in the mail n going to work on it so im gonna build it anyways. polish and paint, no money for chrome


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 13 2007, 09:53 PM~8994819
> *Do you guys want the due date to be the Super show or then end of the year?
> 
> Winner just gets bragging rights. I dont want to take your bikes.  :biggrin:
> *


cocky mofo :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

I say everybody hop in when they ready if the super show is the due date.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

I like juans idea i don't like chopping up schwinns.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

If no one else objects then Juan, you can go ahead and use that bike. I think theres alot oflil tigers out there so Im going to chop the shit out of mine. :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 13 2007, 10:47 PM~8994787
> *im down. but iono about the starting time. i also got 2 lil tigers for sale if anyone interested one candy red and one pink one. the 3rd ones for me :biggrin:
> *


how much for em


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Oct 13 2007, 11:01 PM~8994862
> *I like juans idea i don't like chopping up schwinns.
> *


X2


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

super show will be cool ! and is this a two wheel bike or a three wheel bike ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Some motivation for some of you guys.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Oct 13 2007, 10:01 PM~8994862
> *I like juans idea i don't like chopping up schwinns.
> *


I will chop one up but dont feel like hunting one down :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 13 2007, 08:11 PM~8994911
> *super show will be cool ! and is this a two wheel bike or a three wheel bike ?
> *


Two wheeler. I dont think anyone wants to be a trike.


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 13 2007, 11:13 PM~8994926
> *I will chop one up but dont feel like hunting one down :biggrin:
> *


i cant find one


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 13 2007, 08:14 PM~8994933
> *Two wheeler. I dont think anyone wants to be a trike.
> *


are you makeing a trike ?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Oct 13 2007, 10:15 PM~8994945
> *i cant find one
> *


I know I can but I tend to look for 20inches


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im going two wheeler.


----------



## POYO_66 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 13 2007, 07:47 PM~8994787
> *im down. but iono about the starting time. i also got 2 lil tigers for sale if anyone interested one candy red and one pink one. the 3rd ones for me :biggrin:
> *


 P.M. ME WITH THE PRICE


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Oct 13 2007, 07:15 PM~8994945
> *i cant find one
> *


i have 2 for sale


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got this for sale if anyone is interested? $100 shipped. :dunno:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 13 2007, 11:18 PM~8994967
> *i have 2 for sale
> *


pics,,,,,,price


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 13 2007, 10:20 PM~8994975
> *I got this for sale if anyone is interested? $100 shipped. :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4931472
:uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 13 2007, 08:26 PM~8995003
> *http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4931472
> :uh:
> *


PRICES JUST SLASHED 50%. JUST IN TIME FOR CHRISTMAS!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 13 2007, 10:28 PM~8995017
> *PRICES JUST SLASHED 50%. JUST IN TIME FOR CHRISTMAS!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 13 2007, 11:28 PM~8995017
> *PRICES JUST SLASHED 50%. JUST IN TIME FOR CHRISTMAS!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: ill give you $.50 for it. :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Im in! i got a 12" schwinn frame. Not a lil tiger though. I think any 12" or 10" frame should be allowed. Lil tiger frames can be costly and reg 12" are everywhere.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

bad news










Socios b.c. prez










juangotti










schwinn1966










FREAKY BEHAVIOR


Is anyone else in?


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

F*** it I'm down. :guns:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

bad news










Socios b.c. prez










juangotti










schwinn1966










Raguness










FREAKY BEHAVIOR


Anyone else?


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

if i find one then im in.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pics?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Yea, thats not a lil tiger/12"/10" kinda frame. Sorry buddy.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Raul pm me when the deadline is near and I should be in on this one.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 14 2007, 07:14 AM~8996539
> *Raul pm me when the deadline is near and I should be in on this one.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

ONE MORE THING, ME AND SCHWINN1966 WERE TALKING TO THE LRM BIKE JUDGE AT THE SUPERSHOW AND HE SAID HE WAS TRYING TO GET THE 12" CLASS SPLIT UP. I TOLD HIM THAT IF THEY DO THAT, SOCIOS B.C. WILL BUILD 3 BIKES TO COMPETE IN THAT CLASS. THIS COMPETITION IS FOR HELPING TO IMPROVE THE 12" CLASS AND TO SHOW LRM THAT WERE SERIOUS ABOUT SUPPORTING THE 12" BIKES. GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE BUILDERS OUT THERE.


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 14 2007, 03:24 AM~8996003
> *Yea, thats not a lil tiger/12"/10" kinda frame. Sorry buddy.
> *


no 16'' :dunno:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

good luck to all of you


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 13 2007, 07:36 PM~8994704
> *Rules...
> 
> 1. Its gotta be a 12" or 10" frame. Lil Tiger or one of those Radio Flyer bikes.
> ...


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

can i put my trike in there


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 14 2007, 12:52 PM~8997082
> *
> *


can i cut down a 20" into a 12"


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:nono:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 14 2007, 01:07 PM~8997157
> *:nono:
> *


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 14 2007, 08:43 AM~8996759
> *ONE MORE THING, ME AND SCHWINN1966 WERE TALKING TO THE LRM BIKE JUDGE AT THE SUPERSHOW AND HE SAID HE WAS TRYING TO GET THE 12" CLASS SPLIT UP. I TOLD HIM THAT IF THEY DO THAT, SOCIOS B.C. WILL BUILD 3 BIKES TO COMPETE IN THAT CLASS. THIS COMPETITION IS FOR HELPING TO IMPROVE THE 12" CLASS AND TO SHOW LRM THAT WERE SERIOUS ABOUT SUPPORTING THE 12" BIKES. GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE BUILDERS OUT THERE.
> *


  i was gonna email them since they gave us a form to fill out for additions or changes in the rule book. theres plenty of 12" out there to make different catagories. since the super show ive been throwing ideas in my head and now that ive seen this thread i guess theres only one thing to do.

*COUNT ME IN AND SEE YOU GUYS IN VEGAS *:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Im gonna go get mine right now


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 14 2007, 10:09 AM~8997169
> * i was gonna email them since they gave us a form to fill out for additions or changes in the rule book. theres plenty of 12" out there to make different catagories. since the super show ive been throwing ideas in my head and now that ive seen this thread i guess theres only one thing to do.
> 
> COUNT ME IN AND SEE YOU GUYS IN VEGAS :biggrin:
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chris2low+Oct 14 2007, 10:02 AM~8997134-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry but were trying to do a lil tiger style frame build off thing. We tried to do this before but it never took off. So were just picking up where we left off.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

boy if everybody builds these 10 & 12" bikes theres gonna be some good comp next year. Good luck everybody! I hope i can still get some custom parts made from some of you guys LOL
:biggrin:

did u guys see this NEW OLD STOCK one on ebay for sale?

Auction #250176153496




























:0 :0 :0


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i cant find it


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

THATS A NICE BIKE. YEAH IM GONNA NEED SOME CUSTOM PARTS MADE ALSO. TONY OR TACO WHICH ONE OF YOU WANT MY MONEY :biggrin: :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 14 2007, 03:20 PM~8998540
> *boy if everybody builds these 10 & 12" bikes theres gonna be some good comp next year. Good luck everybody! I hope i can still get some custom parts made from some of you guys LOL
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thats the color Im going to go with for mine. :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 14 2007, 06:26 PM~8999645
> *Thats the color Im going to go with for mine.  :biggrin:
> *


THE BLUE?? I LIKE ORIENTAL BLUE :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 14 2007, 09:11 PM~9001253
> *THE BLUE?? I LIKE ORIENTAL BLUE  :biggrin:
> *


Me too. :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

SHOW-OFF :biggrin: IM ON THE HUNT FOR SOME BROWN GRIPS IF ANYONE KNOWS OF ANY.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

I MIGHT BE IN ILL KNOW IN A COUPLE DAYS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Oct 14 2007, 11:03 PM~9002288
> *I MIGHT BE IN ILL KNOW IN A COUPLE DAYS
> *


  Anyone else interested you have until the first day of the year before we start.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

OK I'm done here's my entry. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 14 2007, 11:38 PM~9002484
> *OK I'm done here's my entry.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not done homie. :no:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 14 2007, 11:38 PM~9002484
> *OK I'm done here's my entry.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I THOUGHT IT WAS A BUILD OFF (DONT YOU HAVE TO BUILD IT ) THATS ALREADY OR WAS ALREADY BUILT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Oct 15 2007, 09:41 AM~9002498-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought the frame, fenders, seat, and display. I did the rest


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

OH , NICE REST :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 14 2007, 11:48 PM~9002531
> *Its done, its complete, what more do I need? :dunno:
> I bought the frame, fenders, seat, and display.  I did the rest
> *


How about the other pedal? Clean up that exposed wiring behind the crank. I cant tell from the pic if you put the bearing cups back on yet. Is there still electrical tape holding the handlebars together? Why doesnt it have any grips or something to grab on to?


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Oct 14 2007, 11:54 PM~9002554
> *OH , NICE REST      :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NICE FENDER BRASES WHO DID THEM ?,AND WHO DID THAT DUCT TAPING???


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 15 2007, 10:00 AM~9002597
> *How about the other pedal? Clean up that exposed wiring behind the crank. I cant tell from the pic if you put the bearing cups back on yet. Is there still electrical tape holding the handlebars together? Why doesnt it have any grips or something to grab on to?
> *


Everyone's a critic :angry: 

Damn I guess a 1st place win in Vegas still don't mean shit? :dunno: 

:banghead:


I have both pedals, they just weren't on at the time of the pic, look closely you'll see it sittin on the display. The wiring is for the neon light in the frame which I haven't hooked up yet and yes there are bearing cups on it.

Ok so the one thing that isn't finished is the handlebars. Taco has them and will be getting them finished for me with plating and engraving during the off season


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

tony o's mad.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

i think i have an extra 12" frame if anybody wants it. jus pay shippin. it is more of the bmx style. i'll post a pic in a few...


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 15 2007, 08:02 AM~9003556
> *Everyone's a critic  :angry:
> 
> Damn I guess a 1st place win in Vegas still don't mean shit? :dunno:
> ...



PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 15 2007, 06:39 PM~9003966
> *PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!
> *


What you want pics of? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 15 2007, 09:26 AM~9004261
> *What you want pics of? :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 15 2007, 10:26 AM~9004261
> *What you want pics of? :dunno:
> *


ur bike all COMPLETE


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 15 2007, 08:23 PM~9004724
> *ur bike all COMPLETE
> *


Which one? Pirate bike? Lil Devil? Tombstone?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 15 2007, 10:53 AM~9004970
> *Which one?  Pirate bike?  Lil Devil?  Tombstone?
> *


 :uh: Nomas quando te combiene.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 15 2007, 11:53 AM~9004970
> *Which one?  Pirate bike?  Lil Devil?  Tombstone?
> *


quit dancing around the subject. you said lil devil was done so let's see it!
:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966+Oct 15 2007, 06:39 PM~9003966-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Damn ain't this the truth. Hated by Many :yessad:*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Uh, what does this have to do with any clubs? Your the one that said your bike was done. I told you that it wasnt and what it needed. Then you said it was. Schwinn1966 told you to post pics of it finished but instead your playing dumb. Way to make yourself look bad again buddy. :thumbsdown: All of this in clear and plain english. No one is hating on you. If your going to do something then do it, but dont make it a "hater" issue. No one hates RO, No one dislikes RO and I dont "confront" my firends, I celebrate, congradulate and conversate with my friends. 

TONY O IS BANNED FROM THE BUILD OFF.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 15 2007, 12:49 PM~9006023
> *Uh, what does this have to do with any clubs? Your the one that said your bike was done. I told you that it wasnt and what it needed. Then you said it was. Schwinn1966 told you to post pics of it finished but instead your playing dumb. Way to make yourself look bad again buddy.  :thumbsdown: All of this in clear and plain english. No one is hating on you. If your going to do something then do it, but dont make it a "hater" issue. No one hates RO, No one dislikes RO and I dont "confront" my firends, I celebrate, congradulate and conversate with my friends.
> 
> TONY O IS BANNED FROM THE BUILD OFF.
> *



does that mean he cant make parts for my entry??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Tony O can make parts but thats it.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 15 2007, 01:20 PM~9006256
> *Tony O can make parts but thats it.
> *



OK IM HAPPY AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

I don't hate on you TonyO. I like you a lot! You are always fun to talk with at the shows. But your stuff isn't quite finished yet and that is what i was telling you. You said it was done and I wanted to see it. 

It's all good and we are all friends on here.

:biggrin: 

ps

ur still invited to my house next year for some prime rib.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 15 2007, 11:44 PM~9006412
> *I don't hate on you TonyO. I like you a lot! You are always fun to talk with at the shows. But your stuff isn't quite finished yet and that is what i was telling you. You said it was done and I wanted to see it.
> 
> It's all good and we are all friends on here.
> ...


that prime rib was bad ass I want two thick ass pieces next year. I'll have to beat Skinny Jimmi to it :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 13 2007, 07:36 PM~8994704
> *Rules...
> 
> 1. Its gotta be a 12" or 10" frame. Lil Tiger or one of those Radio Flyer bikes.
> ...




Can it be radical?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 15 2007, 02:10 PM~9006587
> *Can it be radical?
> *


Sure. Mines goining to be radical.


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

It can be anthing you can think of.  From what I understand.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

i want in....can it be a custom frame? Meaning I can make a frame from scratch?


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 15 2007, 05:08 PM~9006574
> *that prime rib was bad ass  I want two thick ass pieces next year.  I'll have to beat Skinny Jimmi to it  :biggrin:
> *


best damn prime rib I've ever had!! :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 15 2007, 04:44 PM~9006412
> *I don't hate on you TonyO. I like you a lot! You are always fun to talk with at the shows. But your stuff isn't quite finished yet and that is what i was telling you. You said it was done and I wanted to see it.
> 
> It's all good and we are all friends on here.
> ...


how much shipped for the ribs to 07002


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 15 2007, 02:24 PM~9006702
> *i want in....can it be a custom frame? Meaning I can make a frame from scratch?
> *


Is it going to be done by the 2008 super show?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

this is gonna be funnnnn


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 15 2007, 07:01 PM~9008927
> *this is gonna be funnnnn
> *



WWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 15 2007, 05:07 PM~9007966
> *Is it going to be done by the 2008 super show?
> *



yes sir


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 16 2007, 07:58 AM~9012801
> *yes sir
> *


Welcome aboard.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i was thinking of just making a frame from scratch myself..... not easy to find one of those bikes around here no more....

but lets see. i'm working on another bike right now so it'll have to be after im done with it.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 16 2007, 08:47 AM~9013111
> *Welcome aboard.
> *




so we start in January...or can i start at least start building the frame?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 16 2007, 09:21 AM~9013348
> *so we start in January...or can i start at least start building the frame?
> *


Everyone starts in January. Even me.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

How bout start now if ur ready...start posting in Jan. ???
:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

That would not be fair to the people that dont have a frame yet.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 16 2007, 11:51 AM~9014603
> *That would not be fair to the people that dont have a frame yet.
> *



all i want is to have a frame ready.....no mods just a frame.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 16 2007, 01:21 PM~9015265
> *all i want is to have a frame ready.....no mods just  a frame.
> *


how long is that going to take?


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

dont know......have to consult my engineers and plan it out. its going to be wild


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

the concept is there, need to put it down and scale it.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 16 2007, 11:20 AM~9014402
> *Everyone starts in January. Even me.
> *



I SAY START IN JAN FOR EVERYBODY. IF THATS YOUR CHOICE TO BUILD YOUR OWN FRAME THATS PART OF THE BUILD PROCESS. 

HERMANOS OF PEACE SAYS HIS FRAME IS GONNA BE WILD, THAT SOUNDS LIKE A HEADSTART TO ME?


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

im in with a repro tiger


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 16 2007, 03:00 PM~9016094
> *I SAY START IN JAN FOR EVERYBODY. IF THATS YOUR CHOICE TO BUILD YOUR OWN FRAME THATS PART OF THE BUILD PROCESS.
> 
> HERMANOS OF PEACE SAYS HIS FRAME IS GONNA BE WILD, THAT SOUNDS LIKE A HEADSTART TO ME?
> *


X2 just wait till January. Plan and figure everything out until then.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Im going rad also


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

yay for the lil tiger build off


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 16 2007, 09:18 PM~9017844
> * yay for the lil tiger build off
> *


are you going rad also?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 16 2007, 07:19 PM~9017863
> *are you going rad also?
> *



:0 

ive been throwing out ideas and damn it, it looks like im gonna have a radical lil tiger. i wanted to stay away from that


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 16 2007, 07:19 PM~9017863
> *are you going rad also?
> *


  yup


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Does anybody think Mortal Kombat 2 is scared???


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 16 2007, 05:03 PM~9016882
> *X2 just wait till January. Plan and figure everything out until then.
> *




alright.......january it is.

Cant wait to start this project.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Oct 16 2007, 10:32 PM~9018477
> *Does anybody think Mortal Kombat 2 is scared???
> *


nope


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Oct 16 2007, 08:32 PM~9018477
> *Does anybody think Mortal Kombat 2 is scared???
> *


It doesnt matter. This is going to be fun.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Oct 16 2007, 09:32 PM~9018477
> *Does anybody think Mortal Kombat 2 is scared???
> *


that bike is in a class of its own. i was lucky enough to see the bike in person when i went to the AZ show.

:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Question:

If i am gettin some stuff done out of state. Is it ok to send the stuff out or are we waiting to send stuff out till Jan. ???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Sounds like a head start to me. LOL


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

I wish I had the time to get in on this, I have a *12" Lil Stingray *sitting in my basement!!! Good luck to everyone.  :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 18 2007, 06:46 PM~9033865
> *I wish I had the time to get in on this, I have a 12" Lil Stingray sitting in my basement!!! Good luck to everyone.  :biggrin:
> *


PICS


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 18 2007, 09:58 PM~9033983
> *PICS
> *


its just the frame but i'll post them later


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966+Oct 18 2007, 06:29 PM~9033753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x2 and are you mocking me :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Oct 17 2007, 06:32 AM~9018477
> *Does anybody think Mortal Kombat 2 is scared???
> *


Mortal Kombat is the Casino Dreamin of 12" bikes. Nobody will be able to catch up to him. You can kick his ass up and down on body mods but that's only one category. He has a lot of engraving, all gold plated parts, kick ass display that has taken Best Display at multiple shows, he's taken Best Plating once or twice.... Nobody will catch him 

It'll be a fun build off and I'm here for anybody who wants faced parts for it. I'm not entering anything into the build off since Lil Devil doesn't qualify for whatever reason, I guess its a POS or something I dont know but I'm concentrating on other things right now so good luck to you builders out there :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

pics of mortal kombat please


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 18 2007, 08:39 PM~9034804
> *Mortal Kombat is the Casino Dreamin of 12" bikes.  Nobody will be able to catch up to him.  You can kick his ass up and down on body mods but that's only one category.  He has a lot of engraving, all gold plated parts, kick ass display that has taken Best Display at multiple shows, he's taken Best Plating once or twice.... Nobody will catch him
> 
> It'll be a fun build off and I'm here for anybody who wants faced parts for it.  I'm not entering anything into the build off since Lil Devil doesn't qualify for whatever reason, I guess its a POS or something I dont know but I'm concentrating on other things right now so good luck to you builders out there :thumbsup:
> *



im assuming lil devil cannot enter cause it is already built. cant be fair for the rest of us who are starting with bare frames and building there own frames. now unless you tear it down and start all over than thats a different story.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 18 2007, 09:24 PM~9035113
> *im assuming lil devil cannot enter cause it is already built. cant be fair for the rest of us who are starting with bare frames and building there own frames. now unless you tear it down and start all over than thats a different story.
> *


Thank you, Tony O, Im glad your willing to help these guys out with there parts but if you need a better explanation or if you need me to spell it out let me know and I will pm you or call you directly.


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

if i can get a lil tiger off bone collector or from somewhere else then i might go in on the build. ill post if i definately am in


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 18 2007, 09:36 PM~9034773
> *x2 and are you mocking me :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



great minds think alike!
:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 18 2007, 10:39 PM~9034804
> *Mortal Kombat is the Casino Dreamin of 12" bikes.  Nobody will be able to catch up to him.  You can kick his ass up and down on body mods but that's only one category.  He has a lot of engraving, all gold plated parts, kick ass display that has taken Best Display at multiple shows, he's taken Best Plating once or twice.... Nobody will catch him
> 
> It'll be a fun build off and I'm here for anybody who wants faced parts for it.  I'm not entering anything into the build off since Lil Devil doesn't qualify for whatever reason, I guess its a POS or something I dont know but I'm concentrating on other things right now so good luck to you builders out there :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 19 2007, 06:39 AM~9034804
> *Mortal Kombat is the Casino Dreamin of 12" bikes.  Nobody will be able to catch up to him.  You can kick his ass up and down on body mods but that's only one category.  He has a lot of engraving, all gold plated parts, kick ass display that has taken Best Display at multiple shows, he's taken Best Plating once or twice.... Nobody will catch him
> 
> It'll be a fun build off and I'm here for anybody who wants faced parts for it.  I'm not entering anything into the build off since Lil Devil doesn't qualify for whatever reason, I guess its a POS or something I dont know but I'm concentrating on other things right now so good luck to you builders out there :thumbsup:
> *





> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 19 2007, 11:43 PM~9040354
> *
> *




I forgot to add this:

Mortal Kombat is the Casino Dreamin of 12" bikes *THANKS TO SOME HELP FROM MIKE LOPEZ AND FINEST KREATIONS BC*


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Oct 19 2007, 07:24 AM~9035113-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*:yes: If anyone wants 12" bike parts let me know. 12" Parts are much cheaper than the 20" parts and I already have the measurements and means to get them made so hit me up*


> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Oct 19 2007, 03:12 PM~9036825
> *if i can get a lil tiger off bone collector or from somewhere else then i might go in on the build. ill post if i definately am in
> *



I will be selling some of my Lil Tigers that need restoration so hit me up, I have complete bikes for sale. $140 shipped for a Lil Tiger.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 19 2007, 04:01 PM~9040482
> *I forgot to add this:
> 
> Mortal Kombat is the Casino Dreamin of 12" bikes  THANKS TO SOME HELP FROM MIKE LOPEZ AND FINEST KREATIONS BC
> *


That make your post 5 time better bro. I did not know that.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 20 2007, 12:13 AM~9040554
> *That make your post 5 time better bro. I did not know that.
> *


:roflmao:

MK doesn't qualify for this build off either since its already done.

I'm lookin forward to seeing Schwinn 66's build. Hopefully he goes with Dtwist and TNT parts to make a bad ass lil bike :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I got my frame now... :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 20 2007, 07:55 PM~9048033
> *I got my frame now... :biggrin:
> *


which one?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

huffy


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 20 2007, 08:20 PM~9048155
> *huffy
> *


pics?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 20 2007, 10:46 PM~9048227
> *pics?
> *


My "brand spankin new" camera broke on me. :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 20 2007, 08:47 PM~9048234
> *My "brand spankin new" camera broke on me. :angry:
> *


That sucks.


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 19 2007, 02:01 PM~9040482
> *I forgot to add this:
> 
> Mortal Kombat is the Casino Dreamin of 12" bikes  THANKS TO SOME HELP FROM MIKE LOPEZ AND FINEST KREATIONS BC
> *



What help?? I'm probably wrong but didn't MK do most of his own work besides paint, and rims with the disk brake???


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 19 2007, 06:04 PM~9040861
> *:roflmao:
> 
> MK doesn't qualify for this build off either since its already done.
> ...


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

finally getting some sketches done. need some opinions raul you mind taking a look at them?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 20 2007, 10:07 PM~9048660
> *finally getting some sketches done. need some opinions raul you mind taking a look at them?
> *


Fire away buddy. :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

okay so could we go over the bike rules and are we going by class or just all in the 12"-10" class ?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Im out. I need to concentrate on deep brown.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 24 2007, 01:13 AM~9070859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow never seen this before :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

80+shipping


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 24 2007, 06:33 PM~9076571
> *Wow never seen this before :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:0 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-Lil-Tiger-Stin...VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 29 2007, 10:19 AM~9106085
> *:0
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-Lil-Tiger-Stin...VQQcmdZViewItem
> *



PAGE NOT RESPONDING IS IT ONE OF THE LIL TIGERS ON EBAY?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 29 2007, 11:29 AM~9106549
> *PAGE NOT RESPONDING IS IT ONE OF THE LIL TIGERS ON EBAY?
> *


Og green grips. Im thinkng of change the color of my lil tiger. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 29 2007, 11:31 AM~9106568
> *Og green grips. Im thinkng of change the color of my lil tiger.  :biggrin:
> *



i got me a set of those, they didnt make brown ones did they? i wanna do mine for the buildoff brown.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 29 2007, 11:37 AM~9106608
> *i got me a set of those, they didnt make brown ones did they? i wanna do mine for the buildoff brown.
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think so. I think the only colors they came in was...

Red
Green
Yellow
White
Blue

:dunno: 

I think your going to have to go with the bigger size grips for this time or somehow dye a pair or white ones?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 29 2007, 12:03 PM~9106857
> *I dont think so. I think the only colors they came in was...
> 
> Red
> ...


i plan on having some custom handle bars made, so ill make bars so they fit the bigger grips. know of any big brown grips?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

just wait for them to show up on ebay.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I was thinking about something today. were going to have lil tigers go up against 10"/12" frames? What if we have two build offs. One for all Schwinn Lil Tigers and one for 10"/12" frames? The only reason Im suggesting this is because I plan on lusing alot of original parts and that might be a disadvantage to someone using some other kind of frame? :dunno: What do you guys think? We also need to start coming up with some rules. For example, 

Lil tiger build off
1. Has to be a lil tiger frame or Schwinn frame. 
2. The bike has to have atleast 3 Schwinn original parts. 
3. Deadline for build off is Super Show 2008 in October. The bike does not have to be at the show in order to compete in the build off. 
4. The builder of the worst bike has to change his or her lil screen name to something voted on by all builders in that class. :biggrin: 
5. The builder can have anyone help him/her with paint, parts, etc
6. Project must have a name and its own build up topic. 
7. All entrys for each class will be judged by one judge using LRM rules and a LRM score sheet. Judge will be named one week before the super show. 
8. All entrys will submit 5 pictures for final judging that will be done in one topic the wednesday after the Super Show. 
9. If the bike is not finished by deadline, it will be judged on what is finished. 

Is there anything else you guys would like to add? What do you guys think?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

bad news










Socios b.c. prez










schwinn1966










Raguness










SUPREME69










FREAKY BEHAVIOR



What do you guys think? I know some other people are interested in joining. :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 31 2007, 02:17 AM~9120658
> *I was thinking about something today. were going to have lil tigers go up against 10"/12" frames? What if we have two build offs. One for all Schwinn Lil Tigers and one for 10"/12" frames? The only reason Im suggesting this is because I plan on lusing alot of original parts and that might be a disadvantage to someone using some other kind of frame?  :dunno: What do you guys think? We also need to start coming up with some rules. For example,
> 
> Lil tiger build off
> ...



1. How about ANY 10" or 12" frame??? Did u know that Mortal Kombat 2 is a Huffy frame?
2. Delete suggested rule 2 altogether
4. NO NAME CHANGES


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

im already starting n should be finished soon so i guess im disqualified lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 31 2007, 07:38 AM~9121418
> *im already starting n should be finished soon so i guess im disqualified lol
> *


 :twak:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

NEW RULES

2008 10"-12" Bike Build-off
1. Has to be a 10", or 12" two wheeler frame. No trikes.
2. Deadline for build off is Super Show 2008 in October. The bike does not have to be at the show in order to compete in the build off. 
3. The builder can have anyone help him/her with paint, parts, etc
4. Project must have a name and its own build up topic. 
5. All entrys for each class will be judged by one judge on layitlow using LRM rules and a LRM score sheet.
6. Judge will be named one week before the super show. 
7. All entrys will submit 5 pictures for final judging that will be done in one topic the wednesday after the Super Show. 
8. If the bike is not finished by deadline, it will be judged on what is finished. 
9. All people entring much say so and post a pic of there frame before 1/1/08.


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

why cant it be a 3 wheel???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Oct 31 2007, 10:34 AM~9122758
> *why cant it be a 3 wheel???
> *


Are you going to build one?


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 14 2007, 01:15 AM~8995983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i was gonna make a radio flyer like this one??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Man, I wanted this to be a Lil tiger build off and now its a lil tiger/10", 12" build off.  Now you guys want to add trikes?


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

i dont have to! i have another radio flyer 2 wheel


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Lets do a two wheeler this time. Maybe next one we cando a trike one? :dunno:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

design is done.....oh man i cant wait to start building it :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Oct 31 2007, 10:54 AM~9122970
> *i dont have to! i have another radio flyer 2 wheel
> *



i like your sig, i removed it because someone got all offended by the TRUTH. seems like everything i put in my sig and where im from people get bent out of shape. oh well :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 31 2007, 12:26 PM~9123783
> *design is done.....oh man i cant wait to start building it :cheesy:
> *


Me too. I cant wait. Goodies are on their way. :cheesy:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 31 2007, 01:17 PM~9124197
> *Me too. I cant wait. Goodies are on their way.  :cheesy:
> *


hey this sounds like a head start raul you cant order or place orders for parts until the official first day of the build off :angry: oohh and my design is also so ready


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 31 2007, 10:04 AM~9122486
> *NEW RULES
> 
> 2008 10"-12" Bike Build-off
> ...


i say two judges so that way people wont feel like there favoring some one , so no money limit ? and there has to be at least one picture update once a month


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 31 2007, 05:19 PM~9125906
> *hey this sounds like a head start raul you cant order or place orders for parts until the official first day of the build off  :angry: oohh and my design is also so ready
> *


I have actually been putting together parts for a while now. Its just metal that Im ordering for the project. I want to have everything ready to go for the first. The frame is is still the same. Thats the onlything you cant touch.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

NEW RULES - 11/1

2008 10"-12" Bike Build-off
1. Has to be a 10", or 12" two wheeler frame. No trikes.
2. Deadline for build off is Super Show 2008 in October. The bike does not have to be at the show in order to compete in the build off. 
3. The builder can have anyone help him/her with paint, parts, etc
4. Project must have a name and its own build up topic with atleast one photo update every month. 
5. All entrys for each class will be judged by two judges on layitlow using LRM rules and a LRM score sheet.
6. Judges will be named one week before the super show. 
7. All entrys will submit 5 pictures for final judging that will be done in one topic the wednesday after the Super Show. 
8. If the bike is not finished by deadline, it will be judged on what is finished. 
9. All people entring much say so and post a pic of there frame before 1/1/08.
10. No limit on how much you can spend on the project. 


Anymore suggestions?


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 31 2007, 01:51 PM~9124021
> *i like your sig, i removed it because someone got all offended by the TRUTH. seems like everything i put in my sig and where im from people get bent out of shape. oh well :biggrin:
> *


yea but you see alot of baller c.c.'s makin plaques.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

whats your guys opinion on a 12" trike?? competition wise i know it stands no chance.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 31 2007, 09:38 PM~9127467
> *I have actually been putting together parts for a while now. Its just metal that Im ordering for the project. I want to have everything ready to go for the first. The frame is is still the same. Thats the onlything you cant touch.
> *




so then i can make my parts now?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

what the winner get ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace+Nov 1 2007, 12:32 PM~9131455-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone was talking about getting a small plaque done forthe winner. But other then that, this is going to be one of those things thats done becasue you want to prove that your design and ideas are better then everyone elses.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 1 2007, 11:07 AM~9128635
> *NEW RULES - 11/1
> 
> 2008 10"-12" Bike Build-off
> ...



That's fucked up bro :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 2 2007, 01:22 AM~9137043
> *That's fucked up bro  :angry:
> *


You only have yourself to blame.  Maybe you can participate in the 2009 build off? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Does anyone want to start this sooner? :dunno:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 3 2007, 08:15 PM~9148754
> *Does anyone want to start this sooner?  :dunno:
> *


i think just you


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 3 2007, 08:34 PM~9148827
> *i think just you
> *


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 1 2007, 10:23 AM~9130631
> *whats your guys opinion on a 12" trike?? competition wise i know it stands no chance.
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think the 12" trike would get creamed. Not only do you get moved out of the 12" class but your lumped up against all those other trikes. I probably wouldnt do it until they split up the trikes one day.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 3 2007, 11:07 PM~9149502
> *I think the 12" trike would get creamed. Not only do you get moved out of the 12" class but your lumped up against all those other trikes. I probably wouldnt do it until they split up the trikes one day.
> *



yeah i know competition wise, id lose all day long. but i havent seen too many 12" trikes. i dont care if i win thats the last thing on my mind. i think i might go that route. its different and i dont have to cut up the lil tiger which i really wasnt wanting to do in the first place.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

A little inspiration. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i think iam in with a girls frame that i got


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 4 2007, 09:53 PM~9151409
> *A little inspiration.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That was on sale for $500 on ebay once earlier this year I think. Sounds high but that's about what you put into restoring them


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 1 2007, 01:07 AM~9128635
> *NEW RULES - 11/1
> 
> 2008 10"-12" Bike Build-off
> ...


Is this going to be ok for the people participating?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

can some one post a lrm score sheet ?is tonyo still out


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

tonyo i want you to be in just not with the bike that is done


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

damn i would like to be in on this but don't think it can happen unless it would be midway through 2008 jump in with something then :dunno:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 4 2007, 02:53 PM~9151409
> *A little inspiration.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

$85 Shipped for 12" forks TNT Christmas sale going on now untli December 31st.


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

DAAAAAAAAAMN thats good!!!!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 8 2007, 09:27 AM~9182889
> *$85 Shipped for 12" forks  TNT Christmas sale going on now untli December 31st.
> *



PICS?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 8 2007, 10:44 PM~9183869
> *PICS?
> *


Umm they aren't made, that's $85 for any design you want as radical as what I got on Lil Devil if you want.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

As crazy as these forks. Same price applies to 12" sissybars too


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 8 2007, 11:57 AM~9183968
> *Umm they aren't made,  that's $85 for any design you want as radical as what I got on Lil Devil  if you want.
> *



oh duh!!!!!! i thought you had a certain design made for any 12".


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 8 2007, 11:27 AM~9182889
> *$85 Shipped for 12" forks  TNT Christmas sale going on now untli December 31st.
> *


Dam that sounds like a hell of a deal! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 8 2007, 11:28 PM~9184220
> *oh duh!!!!!! i thought you had a certain design made for any 12".
> *


No then it wouldn't be custom :twak:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

is that plated or raw ? tonyo


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 9 2007, 01:52 AM~9185139
> *is that plated or raw ? tonyo
> *


Raw.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

are you guys ready


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 13 2007, 12:37 PM~9218366
> *are you guys ready
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

might be changing my current entry for another 12" schwinn tigress*sp


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 13 2007, 02:10 PM~9219142
> *might be changing my current entry for another 12" schwinn tigress*sp
> *


Its all good. :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 13 2007, 01:14 PM~9219177
> *Its all good.  :biggrin:
> *



i cant bring myself to chop up a lil tiger :biggrin: its still up in the air, but come january ill know for sure.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Project for sale on ebay. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Schwinn-Stingr...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 14 2007, 02:18 PM~9227616
> *Project for sale on ebay.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Schwinn-Stingr...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



all i need are the front cups.anyone have any :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Nov 14 2007, 05:46 PM~9228711
> *all i need are the front cups.anyone have any :biggrin:
> *


i told u i got some for u. pm me


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

heres my entry


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 18 2007, 04:47 PM~9254406
> *heres my entry
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Lil Tiger cranks on ebay $15

http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-Schwinn-Bike-Sting...VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 20 2007, 01:06 PM~9266870
> *Lil Tiger cranks on ebay $15
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-Schwinn-Bike-Sting...VQQcmdZViewItem
> ...


wonder if these would fit on one of those radio flyer bikes?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I havent take my radio flyer apart yet but I think it has a smaller crank case. I might start messing with mine in a few weeks.


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 20 2007, 03:41 PM~9267585
> *I havent take my radio flyer apart yet but I think it has a smaller crank case. I might start messing with mine in a few weeks.
> *


I WANNA START MINE EARLY


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 20 2007, 01:54 PM~9267682
> *I WANNA START MINE EARLY
> *


Where were you when I said if we should start earlier?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 20 2007, 02:41 PM~9267585
> *I havent take my radio flyer apart yet but I think it has a smaller crank case. I might start messing with mine in a few weeks.
> *


i havent looked at a lil tiger up close, but im pretty sure it has to be smaller.

i didnt join the build off b/c i wanted to get one done before christmas. its a present for my god-son. but i aint lettin him take it home with him. :angry: staying at my house. :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 20 2007, 04:02 PM~9267752
> *Where were you when I said if we should start earlier?
> *


i was taking mine apart.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 20 2007, 02:52 PM~9267792
> *i havent looked at a lil tiger up close, but im pretty sure it has to be smaller.
> 
> i didnt join the build off b/c i wanted to get one done before christmas.  its a present for my god-son.  but i aint lettin him take it home with him. :angry: staying at my house. :biggrin:
> *


The lil tiger crank case is the same as all schwinns. I will take a closer look at my radio flyer and see what it looks like.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 20 2007, 07:06 PM~9269250
> *The lil tiger crank case is the same as all schwinns. I will take a closer look at my radio flyer and see what it looks like.
> *


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

radio flyers do have diffrent crank caseing then lil tigers


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Almost time. :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 26 2007, 01:01 PM~9307545
> *Almost time.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 26 2007, 03:16 PM~9308850
> *:biggrin:
> *


nice avy,


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 26 2007, 08:19 PM~9311115
> *nice avy,
> *


you stole my truck :uh: :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 26 2007, 07:20 PM~9311126
> *you stole my truck :uh: :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: i ha di t in my avy first


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 26 2007, 08:22 PM~9311155
> *:biggrin:  i ha di t in my avy first
> *


it was my truck :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 26 2007, 07:23 PM~9311176
> *it was my truck :uh:
> *


fine you won, i dont like gmc anyways


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 26 2007, 08:24 PM~9311194
> *fine you won, i dont like gmc anyways
> *


HA :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 26 2007, 07:25 PM~9311203
> *HA :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: stop whoring


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

*2008 10"-12" Bike Build-off*
1. Has to be a 10", or 12" two wheeler frame. No trikes.
2. Deadline for build off is Super Show 2008 in October. The bike does not have to be at the show in order to compete in the build off. 
3. The builder can have anyone help him/her with paint, parts, etc
4. Project must have a name and its own build up topic with atleast one photo update every month. 
5. All entrys for each class will be judged by two judges on layitlow using LRM rules and a LRM score sheet.
6. Judges will be named one week before the super show. 
7. All entrys will submit 5 pictures for final judging that will be done in one topic the wednesday after the Super Show. 
8. If the bike is not finished by deadline, it will be judged on what is finished. 
9. All people entring much say so and post a pic of there frame before 1/1/08.
10. No limit on how much you can spend on the project. 

Anymore suggestions?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ok here is what iam starting with is it ok


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 28 2007, 06:35 PM~9327365
> *ok here is what iam starting with is it ok
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

can some one post the LRM rules and a LRM score sheet cuz they dont have any show around here thanks and who is all in on this and what have they built it the past


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 29 2007, 11:26 PM~9337785
> *can some one post the  LRM rules and a LRM score sheet cuz they dont have any show around here  thanks and who is all in on this and what have they built it the past
> *


They redo them every year and they took down 2007's version of the rules and score sheet from there website. It will probably be back up by the time we get ready to start the build off.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 28 2007, 01:55 PM~9325506
> *2008 10"-12" Bike Build-off
> 1. Has to be a 10", or 12" two wheeler frame. No trikes.
> 2. Deadline for build off is Super Show 2008 in October. The bike does not have to be at the show in order to compete in the build off.
> ...



my frame is custom and wont be ready a few days after the start of the comp.
Is that okay?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Nov 30 2007, 03:24 PM~9342135
> *my frame is custom and wont be ready a few days after the start of the comp.
> Is that okay?
> *


Can you post pics of the pile of metal you plan to use for your frame?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 13 2007, 08:13 PM~8994919
> *Some motivation for some of you guys.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 30 2007, 06:05 PM~9343434
> *Can you post pics of the pile of metal you plan to use for your frame?
> *



will post them in the first week of jan


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Dec 3 2007, 07:50 PM~9362002
> *will post them in the first week of jan
> *



I want to see you ride yours into the Vegas show :thumbsup:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

i will attach it to my left foot and roll it in!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Dec 3 2007, 09:50 AM~9362002
> *will post them in the first week of jan
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Dec 3 2007, 09:27 PM~9362669
> *i will attach it to my left foot and roll it in!
> *



You need to do two so you can have a set of two wheel roller blades :roflmao: Come on man get on them and cruize down that big ass hill at the Vegas show :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Almost time.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

"Massive Attack" coming 1/1/2008


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

is this going to be a topic where no one posts progress pics till they bust out or are there going to be pics of all the build ups?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 9 2007, 08:58 AM~9408853
> *is this going to be a topic where no one posts progress pics till they bust out or are there going to be pics of all the build ups?
> *


One pic per month is required. And even if no one decides to do this or if everyone backs out, Im still going to go all out on my project. All projects should have there own topic.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

allright, knowin it comes from you i'm pretty sure its going to be something crazy :biggrin:  

good luck to all


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow,your frame is fresh!!!
it's a nice project...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thats actually my friends. Im going to work on that one probably next week for him. My build up will start 1/1/2008. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 8 2007, 03:23 PM~9405167
> *"Massive Attack" coming 1/1/2008
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

it's a blue project? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Dec 13 2007, 07:24 AM~9443018
> *it's a blue project? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

13 days left. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i cant come up wit a name wow using who for parts ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 18 2007, 06:13 PM~9479596
> *i cant come up wit a name  wow using who for parts ?
> *


Im going to try and make all my own parts.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

who else is in on this is it me and you socios b.c.prez ? what other bike have you made in the past homie ? what you got a shop wit like cnc mach or what lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 19 2007, 12:16 PM~9484618
> *who else is in on this is it me and you socios b.c.prez ?  what other bike have you made in the past homie ?  what you got a shop wit like cnc mach or what lol
> *


My resume:

*Layitlow build ups.*

Eric Ramos









Rosie's85 (still in progress)









ROC









76 Schwinn









Juan Gotti









*Others...*


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

man i though i had alot of projects good work bro keep it up this is going to get me motvaited to get some thing finshed lol sorry for the spelling if any is wrong


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 19 2007, 01:01 PM~9484914
> *man i though i had alot of projects  good work bro keep it up this is going to get me motvaited to get some thing finshed lol    sorry for the spelling if any is wrong
> *


Thanks. I dont have a shop but theres a few I can work out of sometimes. I have access to plasma cutters and shit like that. No CNC thought. All hand made stuff. :biggrin: What about you? Do you have any pics of stuff you built?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh, and the people in this build off are:

Hermanos of Peace
lesstime 
SUPREME69
socios b.c. prez

Is anyone else in?


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

so just us four!
Thought there were more...too bad.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think bad news is going to start one too but Im not sure.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

i got a radio flyer, but i already started it :angry:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah here is my sons 

here is one from 3 years ago that use to go off roading 
 
and here is one i just got for only 50 bucks
 and i got a 3 wheeler that is no longer together but it was in the winter 2000 lbm in san francisco that is hopping and i had a few that i dont have pics of


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

oh yeah there is a purple one next to the last one but no pic i am not to happy wit the paint sorry bout the http codes lol


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 19 2007, 03:21 PM~9485088
> *Oh, and the people in this build off are:
> 
> Hermanos of Peace
> ...


just because im handicapped doesnt mean i cant be in this build


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

so are youall in with


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

what still bikes are you in with thats what i mean


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lesstime+Dec 19 2007, 06:25 PM~9487982-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wtf you trying to say here buddy?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Everyones going to make a topic on the first with what there going to be starting with. Dont start your topic or start building until the first.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

12 days oh shi7


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

I am all ready to put it together.....a custom frame and all the goodies!!!
2008 is going to be GOOd!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

10 days left...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

does any1 have any pic of what they are going to go for ?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 21 2007, 02:57 PM~9502434
> *I quit the build off
> *


 :0 :|


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

it has not even started


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

No one is going to post pics or start new build up topics until it starts 1/1/2008.


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 19 2007, 01:21 PM~9485088
> *Oh, and the people in this build off are:
> 
> Hermanos of Peace
> ...


I'm still in. got my computer back finally.


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

this gooing to be cool


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Dec 22 2007, 08:37 PM~9511153
> *I'm still in.  got my computer back finally.
> *


Welcome back.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks Glad to be back.

Here is my design team.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Dec 27 2007, 01:57 PM~9542898
> *Thanks Glad to be back.
> 
> Here is my design team.
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

oh no its almost time still all i have is a frame and its a girls frame those suck i can cone up with any thing ive gone though all my lrbm and nothing looks good this suck but ill get some thing when iam able to touch it oh and i need to go get propane its cold out side snow and all


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

1 MORE DAY FOLKS


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 14 2007, 11:38 PM~9002484
> *OK I'm done here's my entry.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


this bike is fuckin sick!!


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

i have a question...
so the fram has to be with nothing in it rite?
for example any bondo that was left there from a last project that has not been done..?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah bear frame right socios


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 30 2007, 08:46 PM~9568846
> *yeah bear frame right socios
> *


Everyone participating is starting with a bare frame. No mods done to it or no bondo. Nothing. Be prepared to start your own topic on the first and show us what you got.


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2007, 08:57 PM~9568944
> *Everyone participating is starting with a bare frame. No mods done to it or no bondo. Nothing. Be prepared to start your own topic on the first and show us what you got.
> *


ok well im going to try to find out if i got the money to start it..
but sounds great


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

To anybody entering the build off my price still stands $85 shipped for 12" forks as radical as the ones I got on Lil Devil or something cleaner and nice looking.


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Tomorrow, Tomorrow, its only aaaaa dddddaaaaayyyyy aaaaawwwwwaaaaayyyyy!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

aye every one , one of my babys had pups yesterday here s a pic theres more of them in the off topic area


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 31 2007, 06:38 PM~9576415
> *aye every one , one of my babys had pups yesterday here s a pic  theres more of them in the off topic area
> 
> 
> ...


wat kind of dog is it??
congrats bro..


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sorry for got to post that she is red nose pit







and this is the father 







hes a black nose there is 7 pups five girls two males


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

"Massive Attack" coming 1/1/2008
less than 5 hours for me too see it


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

wild one will begin in five hours and two mins got to get my kiss from my wife and take a shot wit my cuz


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

it's time folks lets see thoes build ups :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 1 2008, 09:33 AM~9578206
> *it's time folks lets see thoes build ups :biggrin:
> *


x2 Don't forget to let me know about any and all custom laser cut part requests you have from sprockets, to crowns, forks, handlebars, sissybars, fender braces..... whatever you guys need for this build 

Happy New Year!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Anyone who is going to participate has until the end of the day to post there topic.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

good luck to all


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2008, 10:50 AM~9579948
> *Anyone who is going to participate has until the end of the day to post there topic.
> *


where is everyone ealse? i know their were more than 2 people that entered


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thats what i was thinking i thought there was 4 of us in this thing


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont remember.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Oh, and the people in this build off are:
i think these are who said they are in 
Hermanos of Peace
lesstime 
SUPREME69
socios b.c. prez

Is anyone else in?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

BUILD OFF RULES

*2008 10"-12" Bike Build-off*
1. Has to be a 10", or 12" two wheeler frame. No trikes.
2. Deadline for build off is Super Show 2008 in October. The bike does not have to be at the show in order to compete in the build off. 
3. The builder can have anyone help him/her with paint, parts, etc
4. Project must have a name and its own build up topic with atleast one photo update every month. 
5. All entrys for each class will be judged by two judges on layitlow using LRM rules and a LRM score sheet.
6. Judges will be named one week before the super show. 
7. All entrys will submit 5 pictures for final judging that will be done in one topic the wednesday after the Super Show. 
8. If the bike is not finished by deadline, it will be judged on what is finished. 
9. All people entring must say so and post a pic of there frame on 1/1/08.
10. No limit on how much you can spend on the project.


----------



## goof_e (Jan 1, 2008)

hey guys iam new here and i want to enter but the thing is i got a 16'' that i want to cut down is that ok please iam going to be a daddy and i want to biuld a bike for my kid


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by goof_e_@Jan 1 2008, 12:49 PM~9580538
> *hey guys iam new here and i want to enter but the thing is i got a 16'' that i want to cut down is that ok  please iam going to be a daddy and i want to biuld a bike for my kid
> *


Do you agree with the rules? Can you start a topic today?


----------



## goof_e (Jan 1, 2008)

it works for me will i lose anything ? if i dont win


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by goof_e_@Jan 1 2008, 02:01 PM~9580600
> *it works for me  will i lose anything ?  if i dont win
> *


my respect. lol j/p


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by goof_e_@Jan 1 2008, 01:01 PM~9580600
> *it works for me  will i lose anything ?  if i dont win
> *


This is all just for fun homie. :biggrin:


----------



## SantaBruta805 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 13 2007, 07:47 PM~8994787
> *im down. but iono about the starting time. i also got 2 lil tigers for sale if anyone interested one candy red and one pink one. the 3rd ones for me :biggrin:
> *


how much for the candy red or the pink!!shipped to 93103


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

can i get in today?


----------



## goof_e (Jan 1, 2008)

ok cool


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 1 2008, 01:29 PM~9580744
> *can i get in today?
> *


yes


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm Still In Too! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 14 2007, 08:14 AM~8996539
> *Raul pm me when the deadline is near and I should be in on this one.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

If your in then post your topic and pics today.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2008, 05:06 PM~9581522
> *If your in then post your topic and pics today.
> *


no im not in. I was reminding you about mike.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 1 2008, 04:07 PM~9581529
> *no im not in. I was reminding you about mike.
> *


I know.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

what if a two wheeler got turned into a 3 but with a bolt on rear?

like the 20"


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

its on im in


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

whos gonna be the judges?

we can all vote in a poll


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

read the rules it says in there homie


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 1 2008, 07:03 PM~9582273
> *read the rules it says in there homie
> *


it says judges will be chosen a week before the daedlne.

which i beleive is unfair, people here like some people more than others, and some people now some of thepeople here personally


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i agre homie


----------



## goof_e (Jan 1, 2008)

is there any up dates on you guys bike yet i know it the 1st day but who know right


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah i did some cutting at like 12 05 am or so then i started wleding to day and now i cant find my back wheel for mock up


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 1 2008, 09:07 PM~9582315
> *it says judges will be chosen a week before the daedlne.
> 
> which i beleive is unfair, people here like some people more than others, and some people now some of thepeople here personally
> *


I think the judges should be voted on and the top 3, get to judge the bikes.
Post up a topic with all the names nominated by SOMEONE else!!!
Then everyone can vote for the judges, this way it will be fair!
Just a thought. :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

good idea :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 1 2008, 10:19 PM~9582891
> *I think the judges should be voted on and the top 3, get to judge the bikes.
> Post up a topic with all the names nominated by SOMEONE else!!!
> Then everyone can vote for the judges, this way it will be fair!
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: socios b.c. prez, toyshopcustoms
:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 1 2008, 07:19 PM~9582891
> *I think the judges should be voted on and the top 3, get to judge the bikes.
> Post up a topic with all the names nominated by SOMEONE else!!!
> Then everyone can vote for the judges, this way it will be fair!
> ...


Whos going to vote on the judges? What if the judge favors someone during the build off? What if we have two judges from the bike section and one from the car section or something like that? Just so its not so much favortism?


----------



## goof_e (Jan 1, 2008)

the builders ?


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2008, 11:03 PM~9583325
> *Whos going to vote on the judges? What if the judge favors someone during the build off? What if we have two judges from the bike section and one from the car section or something like that? Just so its not so much favortism?
> *


start up a topic with a poll with the nominees in it to vote on. You are only allowed to vote once under your screen name, so no double votes from the same person.
So the poll topic may have 3 to ??? names in it. 
Make a deadline for voting on a certain day. Then the top 3 are your judges.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 1 2008, 08:13 PM~9583414
> *start up a topic with a poll with the nominees in it to vote on. You are only allowed to vote once under your screen name, so no double votes from the same person.
> So the poll topic may have 3 to ??? names in it.
> Make a deadline for voting on a certain day. Then the top 3 are your judges.
> *


Why dont we wait till half way in the year to find the judges? I know people are going to forget or something.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2008, 11:21 PM~9583493
> *Why dont we wait till half way in the year to find the judges? I know people are going to forget or something.
> *


just throwing ideas out there for the judges, no real hurry.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i wanted to do this badly but iam just going to focus on one tiger at a time so i hope the best of luck to every one who is building and that will be finishing there projects !


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 1 2008, 09:22 PM~9584066
> *i wanted to do this badly but iam just going to focus on one tiger at a time so i hope the best of luck to every one who is building and that will be finishing there projects !
> *


Its alright buddy. Catch ya on the next one.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2008, 09:23 PM~9584078
> *Its alright buddy. Catch ya on the next one.
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im down to be a judge...i know about these bikes..
judges should be someone with experience and knows what to look for..


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2008, 09:35 PM~9584185
> *im down to be a judge...i know about these bikes..
> judges should be someone with experience and knows what to look for..
> *


x2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 1 2008, 09:41 PM~9584233
> *x2
> *


sup foo...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think this is everyone thats in the build off. Good luck to everyone. :biggrin: 

SAVAGE REVENGE - Raguness
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=382970

Un Named - schwinn1966
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=383018

The Wild One - lesstime
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=382930

GOOF E's - goof_e
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=383005

Ill-Matic - Hermanos of Peace
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=383156

MASSIVE ATTACK - socios b.c. prez
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=382948

One Luv- SA ROLLERZ
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=383029

CRAZY HORSE - SUPREME69
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=383091


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

can i get in if i have just a tiny head start?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 2 2008, 01:48 PM~9588357
> *can i get in if i have just a tiny head start?
> *


I think everyone else has to agree on how much progress you have on yours and stuff like that.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Do you guys want to let JUSTDEEZ in the contest? Do you guys want to let one more person in the contest?


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 2 2008, 06:11 PM~9590582
> *Do you guys want to let JUSTDEEZ in the contest? Do you guys want to let one more person in the contest?
> *


please.... :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

trying to find my camera. i can get some pics. worked on the frame a bit, and got some new parts. not that much of a head start.


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

i just have my frame..


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 2 2008, 06:11 PM~9590582
> *Do you guys want to let JUSTDEEZ in the contest? Do you guys want to let one more person in the contest?
> *


Just bring it.


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jan 2 2008, 06:18 PM~9590629
> *Just bring it.
> *


me too...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

uploading pics right now


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

can i enter too?
i have a girls 12 frame...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

started with this









bought some stuff from schwinn1966. check the seat raul!!









did some of the metal work. just a lil bit to go.

still need to make fenders, and all my other parts. hand making my stuff. cheaper i guess. and its all for my other god-son. i'll let him keep it when he's old enough to know not to ride it into a wall.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bad ass deez


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bad ass deez


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

so can i enter?


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 2 2008, 01:44 PM~9588322
> *I think this is everyone thats in the build off. Good luck to everyone.  :biggrin:
> 
> SAVAGE REVENGE - Raguness
> ...


what about switched????


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 2 2008, 06:24 PM~9590672
> *started with this
> 
> 
> ...


how can i take off the rim from this tire??


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

let deez in fo sho the more the merrier


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

He's got my vote.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

I would like to enter but untill i find the frame i will make it official


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 2 2008, 08:33 PM~9592057
> *I would like to enter but untill i find the frame i will make it official
> *


your a lil late homie


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 2 2008, 06:36 PM~9590803
> *what about switched????
> *


Im sorry homie, I couldnt find your topic. I knew I was forgetting someone.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

ghost-rider and JUSTDEEZ can enter. Start your topics as soon as you can. REC, you have until the end of the week to get a frame and start a topic.


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 2 2008, 10:38 PM~9593559
> *ghost-rider and JUSTDEEZ can enter. Start your topics as soon as you can. REC, you have until the end of the week to get a frame and start a topic.
> *


alright bro thanx :biggrin:


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

is there a bike named ""MONEY TALKS""??


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Jan 2 2008, 06:42 PM~9590868
> *how can i take off the rim from this tire??
> *


hot water to soften up the tire...


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jan 3 2008, 12:08 AM~9594339
> *hot water to soften up the tire...
> *


But its cuz i want to chrome the rim..
will it mess it up by trying to put it back??


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Jan 3 2008, 12:10 AM~9594361
> *But its cuz i want to chrome the rim..
> will it mess it up by trying to put it back??
> *


nah....just check yer pm and ill give you details... :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 2 2008, 11:38 PM~9593559
> *ghost-rider and JUSTDEEZ can enter. Start your topics as soon as you can. REC, you have until the end of the week to get a frame and start a topic.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 2 2008, 07:24 PM~9590672
> *started with this
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!! I LIKES! :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hey deez you might want to cut that bottem bracket off and replace it with one that you can fit bearings so you can use a normal spoket and crank same with the tube for the frorks and handle bars just trying to help before you go to far ive done that before it sucks trying to cut it out then weld a new one in


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

oh i for got it looks good


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966+Jan 3 2008, 12:10 PM~9596278-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

if you center it it looks ok but it has to be centered ill try and post pics of one of my sons tonight


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

anybody have that video that shows how to take off that tire??
i have seen it before but im trying to look for it..


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Jan 3 2008, 01:05 PM~9597009
> *anybody have that video that shows how to take off that tire??
> i have seen it before but im trying to look for it..
> *


the hard solid rubber tires? you boil them off in water


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 3 2008, 01:14 PM~9597059
> *the hard solid rubber tires? you boil them off in water
> *


yea, i know but i remember that there was a video and i wanted to see it..


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 2 2008, 06:24 PM~9590672
> *started with this
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: nice wish i would of made one of those


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 3 2008, 04:24 AM~9590672
> *started with this
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Jan 3 2008, 02:05 PM~9597009
> *anybody have that video that shows how to take off that tire??
> i have seen it before but im trying to look for it..
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=348351&hl=

:biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

Hell that frame is off the hook


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 3 2008, 05:20 PM~9599115
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=348351&hl=
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Anybody having fun yet???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jan 5 2008, 08:52 AM~9613074
> *Anybody having fun yet???
> *


Im about to get my hands dirty. :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

MINES SITTING IN THE SAME SPOT IT WAS 6 MONTHS AGO WHEN I TOOK THE PIC OF IT :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

havent started my topic yet :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 5 2008, 07:13 PM~9616544
> *havent started my topic yet :angry:
> *


Best get it goin.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

maybe ill start mine in sept


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2008, 11:07 AM~9580020
> *4. Project must have a name and its own build up topic with atleast one photo update every month.
> 5. All entrys for each class will be judged by two judges on layitlow using LRM rules and a LRM score sheet.
> 6. Judges will be named one week before the super show.
> ...


I think I need to remind some of you that if your in the build off then you agreed to follow the rules.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i was just kidding


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

great


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 5 2008, 08:47 PM~9616710
> *I think I need to remind some of you that if your in the build off then you agreed to follow the rules.
> *


thats why i havent started my topic yet. no name. :angry:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 13 2007, 07:36 PM~8994704
> *Rules...
> 
> 1. Its gotta be a 12" or 10" frame. Lil Tiger or one of those Radio Flyer bikes.
> ...


 :biggrin: I love challanges. Can it be a trike


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 7 2008, 12:53 PM~9630911
> *:biggrin:  I love challanges. Can it be a trike
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 7 2008, 10:53 PM~9630911
> *:biggrin:  I love challanges. Can it be a trike
> *


Do a side car :0


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

anyone have a pair of fenders off a radio flyer that they don't need? or some lowrider style fenders for a 12 inch bike?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

anyone have a pair of fenders off a radio flyer that they don't need? or some lowrider style fenders for a 12 inch bike?


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 7 2008, 04:14 PM~9632306
> *Do a side car  :0
> *


there is already a 12" with a side car


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 7 2008, 12:53 PM~9630911
> *:biggrin:  I love challanges. Can it be a trike
> *


Nope.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Don't forget guys I can do fender braces as well and I'm working on starting up sprockets for 12" bikes so let me know what you need.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

hmmmmm interesting


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 8 2008, 05:00 PM~9641770
> *hmmmmm interesting
> *


whats interesting??


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

is everyone bullshiting on thier bike progress? looks like im already ahead of the game


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Goof_e and I are both behind on our progress 1st we (my family )were in a car wreck and tottaled our only running car 2nd iam going to get fined 300 dollars if I don't move my monte that in my drive way 3rd we got a virse on our home comp iam on this damn sidekick that I can't see shit on 4th we just lost 2 of our puppies that were born 2 weeks ago tomorrow that's why we have not updated any thing on our bikes


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im going to put some more time into mine next week.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 12 2008, 08:58 PM~9678602
> *Goof_e and I are both behind on our progress  1st we (my family )were in a car wreck  and tottaled  our only running car 2nd iam going to get fined 300 dollars if I don't move my monte that in my drive way  3rd we got a virse on our home comp  iam on this damn sidekick that I can't see shit on  4th  we just lost 2 of our puppies that were born 2 weeks ago tomorrow  that's why we have not updated any thing on our bikes
> *


dammm....hope things turn around for you


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

good damn dawg sorry to hear alllllllll that


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 12 2008, 06:49 PM~9677807
> *is everyone bullshiting on thier bike progress?  looks like im already ahead of the game
> *


Found a donor bike for parts so will work on it next weekend.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

inspiration


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Is anyone still in this? Is see that SA ROLLERZ, REC and me are still in it. Wheres everyone else at? :dunno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2008, 07:48 PM~9911526
> *Is anyone still in this? Is see that SA ROLLERZ, REC and me are still in it. Wheres everyone else at?  :dunno:
> *


call it a 3 way tie and its all over i guess. all talk no action


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 10 2008, 08:53 PM~9912125
> *call it a 3 way tie and its all over i guess.  all talk no action
> *


Im still not done. Even if no one else is in Im still going ahead as planned.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

im still in! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Feb 10 2008, 10:57 PM~9913430
> *im still in!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

im gonna finish mine regardless also


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2008, 08:48 PM~9911526
> *Is anyone still in this? Is see that SA ROLLERZ, REC and me are still in it. Wheres everyone else at?  :dunno:
> *


im still in. just need a pic for february.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hey yall lol iam still in just dont haqve acomp yet mine hit the wall and burned will post pics soon as for goof_e he s out and out of my house


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

o by the way keep up the good work guy / girls  :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 13 2008, 11:37 AM~9932739
> *hey yall lol iam still in just dont haqve acomp yet mine hit the wall and burned  will post pics soon as for goof_e he s out and out of my house
> *


whos goofe


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

i will hopefully post pics this weekend on the frame and other stuff!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 13 2008, 10:57 AM~9932888
> *whos goofe
> *


some new guy who doesnt post anymore.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Feb 13 2008, 12:00 PM~9932918
> *i will hopefully post pics this weekend on the frame and other stuff!!!!
> *


damn mini m.o.s.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

almost.........it will have alot of parts and accessories. tv's and hydros.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

im out guys im trying to concentrate on my car right now, thats more important to me right now. if i find some time to get on the lil tiger i will but as far as competition goes im out. hopefully you'll see my ride in vegas and maybe the lil tiger.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Sale pending on the frame and fenders. The only thing I'm going to sell off of it now are the TNT parts. Handlebars, Sissybar, and Forks $250 shipped. They're already plated. As you know (cough cough Socios cuz I know you'll bust this out) the handlebars are just bolted on with tape around the center bar so if you want those fine if not I'll toss them away and sell the forks and sissybar together.

These are perfect for you Lil Tiger Build off people, they're already plated. The plating is not the best but hey they're plated and plating cost me $150 alone on those parts so the buyer is getting a steal of a deal on these.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

so what are you going to be showing tonyo


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:yawn:


----------



## Dion Rides (Feb 25, 2008)

Here's my build.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SAVAGE REVENGE - Raguness
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=382970

Un Named - schwinn1966
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=383018

The Wild One - lesstime
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=382930

GOOF E's - goof_e
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=383005

Ill-Matic - Hermanos of Peace
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=383156

MASSIVE ATTACK - socios b.c. prez
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=382948

One Luv- SA ROLLERZ
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=383029

CRAZY HORSE - SUPREME69
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=383091


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2008, 11:07 AM~9580020
> *BUILD OFF RULES
> 
> 2008 10"-12" Bike Build-off
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

going by the rules its just me and you left. no one else has posted since january. so wed after super show it is my friend :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 6 2008, 02:55 AM~11272198
> *SAVAGE REVENGE - Raguness
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=382970
> 
> ...



JUSTDEEZ - IN YO MOWF
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=384534&hl=


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think I forgot someone elses project just like last time.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 6 2008, 09:18 AM~11273544
> *I think I forgot someone elses project just like last time.
> *


REC???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 7 2008, 01:57 AM~11282188
> *REC???
> *


yup


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

they didnt follow the rules :0 sorry for ya


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

now everyone wants to jump back on the band wagon


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 7 2008, 08:29 AM~11282456
> *they didnt follow the rules :0    sorry for ya
> *


rules are rules, I'd have to agree


----------



## elmo14 (May 2, 2008)

i got one of those schwinn lil tigers , buts its missing the top tube that is detachable, its just the f/f, no cracks,dents , dings,rewelds, just give $15 pickup only.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i already won :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2008, 11:29 AM~11300948
> *i already won :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 9 2008, 12:30 PM~11301222
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


your gonna have a whole bike by vegas?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2008, 12:32 PM~11301231
> *your gonna have a whole bike by vegas?
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 9 2008, 12:33 PM~11301236
> *
> *


wait till you see what i did latley


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2008, 12:34 PM~11301246
> *wait till you see what i did latley
> *


You should have done like me and done it right the first time. :|


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 9 2008, 12:35 PM~11301251
> *You should have done like me and done it right the first time.  :|
> *


it is right i just added. if you wanna run your little mouth ill be in sac soon so we can handle it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2008, 12:53 PM~11301327
> *it is right i just added. if you wanna run your little mouth ill be in sac soon so we can handle it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Handle what? Your the one getting your feelings hurt.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 9 2008, 02:05 PM~11301647
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Handle what? Your the one getting your feelings hurt.
> *


mines done. hater


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2008, 02:08 PM~11301657
> *mines done. hater
> *


takes one to know one. :|


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 9 2008, 02:12 PM~11301667
> *takes one to know one.  :|
> *


no hating here *****


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

socios b.c. prez said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


Were you mad bro?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TonyO said:


> Were you mad bro?


 No but your homie was.


----------

